# No luck in Wyoming draw



## Humpy (Apr 30, 2018)

I struck out in Wyoming, first year putting in so I didn’t expect to draw.

Just curious, do you build points for antlerless hunts in Wyoming just like you do in Utah when unsuccessful.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Humpy said:


> I struck out in Wyoming, first year putting in so I didn't expect to draw.
> 
> Just curious, do you build points for antlerless hunts in Wyoming just like you do in Utah when unsuccessful.


Sorry to hear you struck out.

No you do not build antlerless points in WY like one does in Utah.

I ended up with two doe antelope, but considering my goal is to take them with archery spot and stalk, I'll probably just end up with a long drive and a good time.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

We got lucky and drew 4 pronghorn buck tags for a random draw unit we had about a 5% chance to draw. I am pretty sure we get to keep our points and will have 3 pronghorn points going into next year so we should be able to draw a good pref point unit in a couple years. My daughters are pumped, they want to go out and shoot tonight.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

toasty said:


> We got lucky and drew 4 pronghorn buck tags for a random draw unit we had about a 5% chance to draw. I am pretty sure we get to keep our points and will have 3 pronghorn points going into next year so we should be able to draw a good pref point unit in a couple years. My daughters are pumped, they want to go out and shoot tonight.


If you didn't draw your first choice then you keep your points.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

muddydogs said:


> If you didn't draw your first choice then you keep your points.


We put in for the random draw, not the pref point draw. We drew first choice, but do we still loose them if we put in for the random draw?


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Toasty

I don't believe that there is a random draw that you can specifically put in for. The statistics that you see for random draw is just the statistics for those people who were awarded tags through the random draw process after applying in the draw. 

Sorry to say, but if that was your first choice than you spent your points. You can verify by checking your points on line.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Steve G said:


> Toasty
> 
> I don't believe that there is a random draw that you can specifically put in for. The statistics that you see for random draw is just the statistics for those people who were awarded tags through the random draw process after applying in the draw.
> 
> Sorry to say, but if that was your first choice than you spent your points. You can verify by checking your points on line.


Looks like Steve is right, spent my points, however, totally worth it as we get to hunt speed goats this year.


----------



## Whiskey H0und (Aug 26, 2016)

I too struck out for my deer tag and had one preference point. No, you do not get a point when you dont draw. Get online and buy one next month.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Two doe pronghorn tags each for me, my son, my brother-in-law, and my niece...

Fifth year in a row for me!


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Two buck tags again for the second year, but then again we're putting in for horrible access units for a third choice!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Swing and a miss for me this year.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

100-6 tag for me. My first Wyoming tag! 

And hopefully I’ll kill my first pronghorn ever.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

2 doe pronghorn tags for me, and a few for my dad as well. Antelope has quickly become one of my favorite hunts every year. I'm running low on antelope meat as well. Wishing it was coming up sooner.


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Got the ….U succ for Deer and Antelope. Well 4 points for Lope next year and 7 for deer


----------



## kodoz (Nov 4, 2016)

2 doe pronghorn in the same area I've been lucky to draw the past 2 years, and a couple doe deer in a new area. At this point, I'm more interested in going back to WY than trying to draw here. Don't like the drive, but love the big, empty country.


----------

